# Punjabi Computers



## jassi (Oct 27, 2004)

Imagine if your computer starts working in punjabi  then what will 
happen ?
You will have commands like these on your computer:

Send = Sutto
Insert = Wich Paao
Attachement = Naal Laao
Edit = Sidda Karo
View = Waikhee Jaao
Forward = Aggay Sutto
Inbox = Undar Da Daak Khaana
Outbox = Baar Da Daak Khana
Trash = Mitti Paao
Sent Items = Bheji Gayee Dak
Address Book = Patay Wali Kaapy
Reply = Bejan Walay Nu Jawab do
Reply All = Saareyaan Nu Jawab do
Delete = Daffa Karo
Download = Thallay Laao
Download All = Saary Cheezan Noon Thallay Laao
Properties = Jaidaad
Connect = Naal Milaao
Fonts = Likhaai
Accounts = Galla
Drafts = Chitheeyaan
Find = Labbo
Paste = Thook Naal Chipkaao
 >From = Bhejan Walaa Banda
To = Door Betha Hoya Banda
Subject = Khaas Gall
Carbon Copy = Koelay Walee Naqal
Blind Carbon Copy = Anni Koelay Walee Naqal
Stationery = Pensal, Rubburd, Shaapnar
Folders = Thailay
High priority = Waddee Takleef

and finally

Ctrl+Alt+Delete = Sara Syapa Mukao.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Oct 27, 2004)

> Paste = Thook Naal Chipkaao



Oye Tuhadi... LOL LOL


----------



## Arvind (Oct 27, 2004)

ha ha.. thats hilarious jassi. Keep them coming


----------



## etinder (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah very good one....


----------

